# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  What do you take?

## Rawr

I've been on Buspar, Atarax, Xanax, Valiums and now Klonopins for my panic attacks. I'm on 1mg once daily. I feel it somewhat helps the most out of them all but not all the way. Should I up my dosage? I want to hear what works for others and the mg. My psychiatrist wanted to try Ativan on me first but we agreed I preferred a longer lasting anxiety med since I get panic attacks multiple times a day randomly. Mostly at work or around children. I also take 90mg of Cymbalta and 5mg of Abilify. The Cymbalta I know greatly helps instead of anxiety Meds alone. I'm just still getting anxious in situations. The panic attacks don't hurt as bad and they've reduced but still I'm afraid of everything. Perhaps this will just take time.

----------


## Relle

I take klonopin for my panic attacks. My dosage is half a milligram but it seems to help a lot when I am feeling anxious or feeling like I'm about to have a panic attack

----------


## Cuchculan

These days I am on Remeron, klonopin and Valium. Used to be on Xanax. Only one of them all I take a high dose of is the Remeron. Take that at night and it knocks me out. Cut down on the Klonopin. Felt I didn't need what I was taken. Valium I take such a small amount of only. I was told to take about 10 times more than I actually do take. all a matter of choice. I felt I could survive just fine on the doses I wanted to take. So that is exactly what I done and am still doing.

----------


## Rawr

I was recently upped half a mg more on the klonopins and that I believe done the trick. Haven't had a panic attack nor chest pain since. I don't claw at my skin as much as I use to & I feel as if I'm coping better in the meantime.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Ativan and an atypical antipsychotic that I don't tell people the name of because it always sparks assumptions.
This med is a common treatment for PTSD though.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Do you take risperidone? I used to take that for PTSD And nightmares.... but it caused me to faint a lot >.<



Used to. I take a different thing now, I was on risperidone when I was in college.
I'm sorry it made you faint  ::(:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> I've also been on Zyprexa and Seroquel. Those for different conditions (sleep disorder). But they ended up doing odd side affects and of that class. Why did you switch from risperidone if you don't mind me asking?



I switched because it increased my appetite and I gained weight. This article does a pretty good job of explaining why it causes weight gain: http://mentalhealthdaily.com/2015/02...s-weight-gain/

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Other than the weight gain, did it help with the ptsd?



It did, I definitely noticed a difference. Did you find it helpful for your PTSD as well (aside from the fainting)?

----------


## Otherside

I've been told to take Propranolol again if I get anxious. 

Yes yes, it's a supposedly "tame" drug. But the thought of taking it again makes me nervous. Even though what happened four years ago is very very unlikely to happen again. And taking a.small dosage won't do anything particularly harmful. 

But no. I really don't want to take it. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

> Are you taking IR Propranolol ? I take a long acting one for a heart condition.



Errrr....no idea. Don't think so though, doesn't say it on the packet. 

I can see why it would be good for a heart condition though. The thing definatley does effect the heart.

----------


## 1

Used to take Zoloft but stopped not long after due to impatience

----------


## Antidote

I've been on about 12 different meds I think?  Nothing ever helped much, except for propranolol prn, and I take lyrica when I'm having a rough time sleeping.

----------


## Sagan

I'm currently taking 225MG Effexor, 30MG Remeron, 20MG Zyprexa, and 2MG X3 Ativan per day. Switched from Klonopin to Ativan couple months ago. I find my panic attacks are better controlled with the ativan than they were with the Klonopin.

----------


## Wishie

Celexa and 2mg of ativan 3x per day.

----------


## Relle

I'm still on klonopin but I'm going to see my doctor this Tuesday about prescribing me something different. My anxiety has been off the charts lately.

----------


## lethargic nomad

nothing.

----------

